# How long to expect...



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

My local endo is suggesting a total thyroidectomy. I meet with a surgeon at the Cleveland Clinic tomorrow, so I'll know a bit more then whether it's going to happen that way or not, but I'm curious....What is the average amount of down-time after one of these? Everyone at work is asking me, and I have literally no clue. I'm a woman in my early 30s (will be 32 on Tues), and have a multinodular goiter with zero signs (symptoms, test results, etc) of either hyper- or hypothyroidism.


----------



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

I took two weeks off of work, but that is because I work at a very physical job that required being on my feet continuously for 8 hours and lifting 50+ pounds, so I didn't want to pull my stitches (or pass out lol). The first five days after my surgery, I felt pretty terrible, but after that, I started to feel more normal. If you have an easy desk job, then you may be able to go back after a week. If your work is more strenuous, I'd highly recommend taking a bit longer.


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

sonnyjane said:


> I took two weeks off of work, but that is because I work at a very physical job that required being on my feet continuously for 8 hours and lifting 50+ pounds, so I didn't want to pull my stitches (or pass out lol). The first five days after my surgery, I felt pretty terrible, but after that, I started to feel more normal. If you have an easy desk job, then you may be able to go back after a week. If your work is more strenuous, I'd highly recommend taking a bit longer.


Ha. I wish I had a desk job...LOL. I'm a dept. mgr. in a Walmart Deli. Pretty much the same as you described....


----------



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

teri2280 said:


> Ha. I wish I had a desk job...LOL. I'm a dept. mgr. in a Walmart Deli. Pretty much the same as you described....


My surgeon actually originally filled out my disability paperwork to say SIX WEEKS off but there is no way I could be away from work that long since I am one of two people in my department! I went back later and told them at my one-week follow-up to please change my paperwork because I was feeling better lol.

I hope that your experience is better than mine... mine wasn't horrible, but a lot of people on this board said they recovered a little quicker. Literally the first 5 days were really, really crappy for me (I even threw up on the fifth day because I still had a residual anesthesia hangover), but day six was the turning point and after that I felt pretty "normal"... I just used that second week off of work to relax and build up my strength. I'm glad I took that time. One week would have been a little soon but three weeks would have been too long, IMO.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I took two weeks off, but could have gone back after a week (I have a boring desk job  ).

I started doing barn chores 5 days after surgery & re-roofed our house (with my husband) ten days after surgery. But, I would plan on two weeks to be safe.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I went back to my desk job about a week and a half after my second surgery. (About a week after my first surgery, I found out I would be needing the second surgery, so I just stayed home between surgeries. I was pretty sick for days after my first surgery, but even considering that, I could have gone back after about 7 to 10 days.) I also had no major symptoms of hypo or hyper. (My symptoms/discomfort became extremely clear in hindsight, but at the time, I blew them off.)


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Physically, I felt better the first week or so after surgery than I'd felt in a long time. Mentally/emotionally - that was a different story. I could not concentrate on anything for at least 2 weeks and every little thing made me really nervous.

I went on Synthroid the morning after surgery, stayed on it for 3 months but finally was switched to Armour and a lot of the problem was that particular drug didn't seem to agree with me...so I'm not sure how much of my post-op nervousness was related to the surgery and how much to Synthroid. I remember telling my husband I thought the surgeon had removed my brain - I could not concentrate, could not focus on anything.

I never was in any pain with my incision, ate and drank everything I wanted, slept well...but I couldn't have handled a job that required being alert or keeping a lot on my mind.


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm almost to the point where I'm just ready to get this thing out. I know I'll be on a pill for the rest of my life, but compared to what I'm currently going through (major coughing, esp in the middle of the night- haven't gotten a full night's sleep in months, shortness of breath, trouble swallowing, etc), I'll take a pill every day!


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

And even 6 weeks isn't too bad....I was off work a little over 2 years ago for 5 months for a back surgery (ruptured disk). Granted, I couldn't do anything other than lay on my stomach before the surgery, and I wasn't in the position I'm in now, but I figure I'll be able to pretty much work up until a couple days before the surgery. (Surgery will be about 2 hours away from where I live, so if it's an early surg, we'll be leaving for Cleveland the day before.)


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I had stitches (some people have glue) so the instructions I received was to not lift anything heavy or engage in anything strenuous until the stitches came out (10 days post-op).

I was hesitant to turn my neck -- there was a "pulling" sensation around the incision and then once I stopped turning my neck, my neck got a little stiff. But beyond that, it wasn't too hard.

The harder part of it, for me, was the weird hormonal shifts. Hot flashes, strange sleeping patterns, I'd be hungry one second and then full the next minute later. It wasn't BAD at all...just felt like I was a tad bit off kilter for a little while.


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

teri - Hope things go well with your surgery and recovery. I meet with a surgeon next Tuesday 2/28, so hope I'll have my surgery soon.

joplin - as always your posts are encouraging to me : )


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

not sure how encouraging my wisdom will be, but i had my thyroid out last thursday and I feel just as crappy as i did before the surgery. Thats actually good news because i don't feel worse. If i had a job and didnt have all these other bizarre symptoms going on, i would be able to go back to work already. there is very little pain. In fact, its minimal. I am still as obnoxious as i was before the surgery, i have my full voice, I don't need calcium etc.


----------



## Mnmomof3 (Oct 23, 2011)

Well you have gotten a good variety of responses but I will throw mine in too. I had surgery on a Friday. Spent one night in the hospital. I had the entire following week off of work with the caveat that I would take more if needed. Well, by Wednesday I was feeling well enough to go to work. I didn't go though...I stayed home and enjoyed my leave. It is kind of fun to be home "sick" when you really aren't feeling all that sick. My surgery was also due to a multinodular goiter, though my levels were a bit out of whack. The nodules ended up being much larger than anticipated from the ultra sound results. But my recovery was pretty simple. Good luck with your surgery.


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone! She said definitely a week, probably 2, based on what I do at work (throwing freight around on a daily basis), and MAYBE even longer if it's very near my vocal chord (she can't tell how close it is just by the ultrasound- will have to wait til she gets in there). Surgery set for March 16th.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

teri2280 said:


> My local endo is suggesting a total thyroidectomy. I meet with a surgeon at the Cleveland Clinic tomorrow, so I'll know a bit more then whether it's going to happen that way or not, but I'm curious....What is the average amount of down-time after one of these? Everyone at work is asking me, and I have literally no clue. I'm a woman in my early 30s (will be 32 on Tues), and have a multinodular goiter with zero signs (symptoms, test results, etc) of either hyper- or hypothyroidism.


I'm glad to hear your surgeon is at the Cleveland Clinic They train minimal invasive techniques so your incision should be less than 1".

Recovery time depends on proper replacement. My experience is with T-4 only replacement and Cytomel. They will give you 100mcg of replacement automatically - do yourself a favor and figure what the "recommended dosing" is based on the manufacturer which recommends 1.7mcg per kilogram of weight. Ask your doctor for a prescription for that dose or one close to the dose you come up with. Go higher if it's close to a dose available.

I felt better immediately after the surgery but then began my 3 year hypo journey before getting my meds right. Part ofthe issue was me giving up on Cytomel6 months into my journey because I took too much at the beginning. Cytomel addition is something you need to ease into. 7 years post op I feel fabulous.

Be sure to test FT-4and FT-3 and dose from that NOT the TSH. Never ever dose from TSH, dose from the free's and how you feel. Don't worry about adding Cytomel until after 6 months of being on T-4 only replacement to give your body time to adjust and if you decide to add Cytomel do it very slowly.

Good luck - Life does get better, really!


----------

